# Albino Channel Catfish



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello,

What are the care needs for the albino channel catfish? It looks like this
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/catfish.jpg


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It'll grow way to big for your 20gallon.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

lol, I would hope they would have enough sense not to ask about that for a 20g!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Those things need ponds....not an aquarium. They get feet long.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

WHOA
My friend bought one and he only has a ten gallon!
Are there any other fish that are around 7 inches that are active that could be kept in a ten or twenty gallon aquarium?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ikermalli you have this up in 2 spots.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nope.................


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Oops
I didn't even notice that.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

ikermalli said:


> WHOA
> My friend bought one and he only has a ten gallon!


Are you serious?? Do you even know what a Channel Cat is? Like JOM said these things become monsters!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

You want a 7 inch fish in a 20 gallon? That's even way too big...

And tell your friend to get rid of the channel cat.


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

pokefan said:


> Are you serious?? Do you even know what a Channel Cat is? Like JOM said these things become monsters!


We have stories in Texas about those fish, except they are called "man eating catfish."


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

lol, I hear ya Mrs...

Though it's probably sacreligious to talk about on this forum they do make some good eatin'! 
_*Ducks for cover*_


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree Pokefan. Some fish are for keeping and some are for eating and a channel cat is def for eating (with hushpuppies and slaw of course lol).


----------

